# [Indian NR] Akash Rupela - 8.29 3x3 single



## kunparekh18 (Mar 1, 2014)

He beat his own NR of 8.33. This was done yesterday at the Delhi Open 2014. Congrats!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Brest (Mar 1, 2014)

*Akash Rupela* - 8.29 3x3 NR single - Delhi Open 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]lDk4AjRwvtc[/youtubehd]


 L' F2 D' B F2 L F' D B2 R2 D' R' B R U2 L2 D2 R B2

z2 y // inspection
D R' F2 // cross
U L U L' U y' R U R' // 1st pair
L U2' L2' U' L // 2nd pair
U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' F R' F' R2 r' U R U' R' U' M' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.29	41	4.95	46	5.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.32	11	4.74	13	5.60		Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	39.3%	39.4%
F2L	5.92	28	4.73	33	5.57		F2L/Total	71.4%	68.3%	71.7%
LL	2.37	13	5.49	13	5.49		LL/Total	28.6%	31.7%	28.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' F2 D' B F2 L F' D B2 R2 D' R' B R U2 L2 D2 R B2

z2 y // inspection
D R' F F // cross
U L U L' U y' R U R' // 1st pair
L U' U' L' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' F R' F' R2 r' U R U' R' U' M' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice! I wasn't aware that Indian NR wasn't sub 8 . 
Greek NR is .01 faster FULLSTEP though


----------



## sameer26726 (Mar 1, 2014)

we r emerging man.... watch out for us


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice! I wasn't aware that Indian NR wasn't sub 8 .
> Greek NR is .01 faster FULLSTEP though



WOW Awesome that is insane FULLSTEP NR single !! omg omg you're awesome Greece is awesome!! ! !



Spoiler



you should stop boasting though.


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 1, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice! I wasn't aware that Indian NR wasn't sub 8 �� .
> Greek NR is .01 faster FULLSTEP though



Impressive


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 1, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice! I wasn't aware that Indian NR wasn't sub 8 �� .
> Greek NR is .01 faster FULLSTEP though



Finnish NR is sub-8! OMG GO FINLAND YEY!!!1!!juan!!


----------

